# One of the best vehicles ...



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

... I have ever heard ! 

Was found hanging around CES, owners name .. Jon Whitledge. Yes for the Marvs crew this is the Sprinter Magic Bus. Although from what I understand alot of dramatic (but not physical) changes have been made since.

The Dynaudio/Genesis setup is just pure musical bliss. Stage dead on, width out the windows and depth to a hood ornament. Absolutely seamless integration from sub to front stage - in fact if you werent aware of what's housed in back in the beautiful Baltic Birch enclosure you would believe this vehicle to be subless. BUT this is Not by any means due to a lack of it, but rather the products, transition and well tuned setup.

Without the lengthy writeup ( lack of time) I will leave a few that havent already seen this pics:

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/6spdcoupe/Johns Magic Bus/

Jon himself ... Incredible guy. Extremely down to earth and easy to chat with. His passion for what he has and wants is incredible. Hats off to him for what he has done and continues to do regularly. Sitting and talking with him I can easily see a long term relationship on topic about this stuff. The man has serious dedication and puts his heart into his work. I will try to get him on here to describe some of what you see in the pictures, as some of it will certainly surprise !

Im sure some shameless plugs should go to:

Emilios @ Dynaudio
Peter @ Autophile/Genesis
Doug @ Cascade


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

i'd pay damn good money to hear this truck if he ever comes to chicago.


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

i likey.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

it was really cool at the bbq, I didn't get much listening time as it was the ride everyone wanted to be on so there was always a line.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

does this guy have a website or something with specs or a buildlog?


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

One of the nicest Fuse/Wire control ive seen!

What kind of wire rings is he using in that one pic where its attachted to what looks like a stray battery terminal?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Tonyguy said:


> i'd pay damn good money to hear this truck if he ever comes to chicago.


I honestly think its a vehicle everyone should have the pleasure of listening to. Having demoed a several rooms at the Ventian and a few home/commercial setups myself I say with confidence it rivals them. Yes ... home to car.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> One of the nicest Fuse/Wire control ive seen!
> 
> What kind of wire rings is he using in that one pic where its attachted to what looks like a stray battery terminal?


He has been sent a link to this and Im sure he'd be happy to explain. I would make a lousy interpretation myself.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Tonyguy said:


> does this guy have a website or something with specs or a buildlog?


He does (whitledgedesigns.com) but no worklog that Im aware of. He does however have a very large picture binder than Im sure he spent a few solid days putting together in itself. Very detailed pics of literally everything.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> One of the nicest Fuse/Wire control ive seen!
> 
> What kind of wire rings is he using in that one pic where its attachted to what looks like a stray battery terminal?


What picture are you talking about? Are you refering to the speaker terminal on the box or the fuse distrobution panel?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

in this pic?












BassBaller5 said:


> One of the nicest Fuse/Wire control ive seen!
> 
> What kind of wire rings is he using in that one pic where its attachted to what looks like a stray battery terminal?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he's referring to:


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Fredridge, thats the pic. Im assuming its an aluminum grounding block, but what kind of mounting post/wire ends is he using??

and 6speed, thats the pic i was refering to looking so amazing!

EDIT: I just noticed the mounting post in 6speeds posted pic with the sub wire attached, but im still not to sure on whats its accomplishing


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice to see someone nailing it with a-pillar mids + tweets. 
Think we can bribe him somehow to come to this year's Jersey meet?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like a common bus for connecting the amplifier to the drivers.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> Thanks Fredridge, thats the pic. Im assuming its an aluminum grounding block, but what kind of mounting post/wire ends is he using??
> 
> and 6speed, thats the pic i was refering to looking so amazing!
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the mounting post in 6speeds posted pic with the sub wire attached, but im still not to sure on whats its accomplishing


It looks like it could be a connector for a sub in isobarric setup?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BassBaller5 said:


> Thanks Fredridge, thats the pic. Im assuming its an aluminum grounding block, but what kind of mounting post/wire ends is he using??
> 
> and 6speed, thats the pic i was refering to looking so amazing!
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the mounting post in 6speeds posted pic with the sub wire attached, but im still not to sure on whats its accomplishing


All termination Im 99% is WBT. Cabling is Kimber.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Thats an insulated binding post.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah so this is the van! That **** looks amazing, would love to hear it in person. Thanks for the photos Don.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

anyone notice the notes and autographs on the box? i couldn't read them all but i definitely see victor wooten... nice.

kenny cox: have any pics of your setup? mostly interested in how you got the carrozzeria pieces


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I heard it at marvs from the passenger seat. That install has a lot of detail to it, and the one word I walked away saying was "transparent"

The owner is a real nice guy too.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

No pictures yet, just a bunch of parts sitting around. My pioneer stuff is coming from Don, should be here tomorrow!  look for some pictures then.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> anyone notice the notes and autographs on the box? i couldn't read them all but i definitely see victor wooten... nice.
> 
> kenny cox: have any pics of your setup? mostly interested in how you got the carrozzeria pieces


hell yeah, i saw victor's signature on there and just said "oh DAMN!" to myself! baddest bass guitar out there! that is one sweet setup!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
not that i have heard a really well imaging A pillar setup yet ... but wow, looks VERY promising!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like some people are making the attempt to go the same route...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30134




He bought the same MD130s as pictured in the vehicle of this thread:


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

now now Don, my mids will be in the kicks, my tweets will be in the pillars!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> now now Don, my mids will be in the kicks, my tweets will be in the pillars!


You need to adjust your sig n00b.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Grumble grumble P70x2 you suck grumble grumble 



Kenny_Cox said:


> No pictures yet, just a bunch of parts sitting around. My pioneer stuff is coming from Don, should be here tomorrow!  look for some pictures then.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

So this guy is in the Cali area? I remember awhile back there was a guy from the New York area that had a delivery van with Dynamat Extreme on the wall like that with the equipment mounted along the sides. The install was very detailed and clean like this one. 

Very cool install! I have been wanting to use those aluminum rails in an install for awhile myself.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Grumble grumble P70x2 you suck grumble grumble


Now now dont be upset.  And Don, please explain my signature, its not that far off. I dont have much more room to work with!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's definitely one of the best I've EVER heard but it has no volume or dynamics. You could _easily_ talk over it at -20dB and Jon wouldn't take it over about-14dB because he thought he'd damage something.  I've had my Dyns MUCH louder than that. With the power and drivers he had, I dont' doubt it _could_ play at near-concert levels and still be pristine. 

But yes, a beautiful sounding car/van and Jon is a hell of a nice guy and built a hell of a nice sounding rig.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

WLDock said:


> So this guy is in the Cali area? I remember awhile back there was a guy from the New York area that had a delivery van with Dynamat Extreme on the wall like that with the equipment mounted along the sides. The install was very detailed and clean like this one.
> 
> Very cool install! I have been wanting to use those aluminum rails in an install for awhile myself.


Yeah, Jon's from CA as far as I know. This isn't a delivery van per se, but a stripped Dodge Sprinter. 

I know the van you're talking about though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> It's definitely one of the best I've EVER heard but it has no volume or dynamics. You could _easily_ talk over it at -20dB and Jon wouldn't take it over about-14dB because he thought he'd damage something.  I've had my Dyns MUCH louder than that. With the power and drivers he had, I dont' doubt it _could_ play at near-concert levels and still be pristine.
> 
> But yes, a beautiful sounding car/van and Jon is a hell of a nice guy and built a hell of a nice sounding rig.



Im guessing alot has changed since then? He was certainly not shy with the volume not at times, although I do not need full tilt to demo it. Quite loud and maintained integrity throughout. Maybe he got over the 'I might break something' complex by now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Im guessing alot has changed since then? He was certainly not shy with the volume not at times, although I do not need full tilt to demo it. Quite loud and maintained integrity throughout. Maybe he got over the 'I might break something' complex by now.


He could have. The install seemed very new when I heard it. I definitely wasn't looking for full tilt, but he was definitely reserved with it. Good to hear he's opening it up a bit. 

I wonder if he'll be at Marv's again this year.


----------



## rufus (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

So, what's the story with the Sprinter? The non-audio stuff he has in there seems like he uses it for some sort of trade (and the electrical stuff he uses makes me wonder he is in the electrical or marine trade).

Juan


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Ya know Juan, I don't think anyone bothered to ask him what he did while he was at Marv's. 

I just saw the pics and I'll have to agree with Don thaqt the install must have been new when he brought it to the BBQ. It didn't have ANY of those signatures on the sub enclosure and for some reason I keep thinking the amp cover panels up top weren't covered and I could swear the dash posd were a different color, but then again it WAS a year ago and I had my eyes closed a lot.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Ya know Juan, I don't think anyone bothered to ask him what he did while he was at Marv's.
> 
> I just saw the pics and I'll have to agree with Don thaqt the install must have been new when he brought it to the BBQ. It didn't have ANY of those signatures on the sub enclosure and for some reason I keep thinking the amp cover panels up top weren't covered and I could swear the dash posd were a different color, but then again it WAS a year ago and I had my eyes closed a lot.


He's a scientist. 
I was privy to some build pics as they tried to get it ready for the BBQ (it wasn't quite finished at the BBQ) and must say the craftsmanship/attention to every little detail was absolutely incredible.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> So, what's the story with the Sprinter? The non-audio stuff he has in there seems like he uses it for some sort of trade (and the electrical stuff he uses makes me wonder he is in the electrical or marine trade).
> 
> Juan


Its actually an unfinished project. The racks are for future plans of cosmetics and function. Hes a very form follows function type of guy like many of us.

He's a Polymer scientist.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

The question is, what is the project? A camper van? 

That aluminum stuff he is using is used in show displays because it can support a lot of weight (and its pretty expensive to boot). I helped break down Directed's booth at CES and the stuff holding up the fabric wall (the wall that was close to 25 feet high) was a series of those bolted to each other with allen bolts. Ditto the entire Polk Audio booth.

I priced out 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" x 1/8" thick hollow square tube and its about $4.50 a linear foot (and that probably has less aluminum than the stuff being used in the van).

My guess is that he could probably rest a car on the structures he has in the back of his van (assuming the whatever fasteners he is using hold up). 

Juan


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Is there any info on the actual setup?

I can see dyn drivers and genesis amps. Anything else?

The subs look to be done Iso. any more nifty things?

I wish I was on the other side of the country so I could hear this.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> The question is, what is the project? A camper van?
> 
> That aluminum stuff he is using is used in show displays because it can support a lot of weight (and its pretty expensive to boot). I helped break down Directed's booth at CES and the stuff holding up the fabric wall (the wall that was close to 25 feet high) was a series of those bolted to each other with allen bolts. Ditto the entire Polk Audio booth.
> 
> ...



Most likely just for his personal travels with the family. I didnt go into great detail of the projects upcoming plans. I will try to ask him when I call him Monday and clarify a bit more.

He really did not cut any corners anywhere, although some could have - I think its just what drives him to perfection.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Arc said:


> Is there any info on the actual setup?
> 
> I can see dyn drivers and genesis amps. Anything else?
> 
> ...


What you see is what you get. Nothing hidden here at all. 

The front stage is a simple Dyn:
MW180s
MW150s
MD130s


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had heard it was pretty much the shizzle tonally speaking...but could not image or stage very well. And it had some balls to it too.


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

Some of you have listen to my Nissan truck and said that it was one of the best vehicle you had heard TONALY. Heck I also said that it was the best I have heard, until now  . The vehicle that now takes that prize is a White Dodge Sprinter Van that belongs to Jon Whitledge of San Diego, CA. I first heard this van at MR.MARV'S BBQ back in June of 07 and at that time I was very please. This year CES I was in the Zapcos booth and Jeff Smith and I were talking and he said to me that he had just heard the best vehicle he ever heard, so I said what was that??? He said the Sprinter Van. I said what Sprinter Van?? He replied, the Dynaudio van. I was like HE'S HERE WOW I HAVE TO GO LISTEN. Jeff said to late he's gone. So I went to Dyn's both to find out how I miss Jon. Well I get to the booth and Mic tell me that he is still here and to call Emilios. So I do, and find them back near the center hall. Man I am glad he was still there. We listen to a disc I made back in early 07. Jon and I had heard this disc in his van before, but this time it was heaven. The TONALY QUALITY of this van is just SICK. Smooth detail up front bass very nice. If I were to do anything to the sound I would maybe drop the subs maybe 1 db. The sound stage was ok with good depth. Now for the imaging I found it to be a bit to the left maybe and 8 out of 10, but hell who cares this van is off the hook. I tell you all this if you have a chance to listen to this van PLEASE do so. Jon is a great guy and will glad to give you a DEMO. WHAT YOU HEAR WILL OPEN YOUR EYES . This van is a great tool for any one in car audio to learn how true audio should sound, also I think that it is the closes thing to a true home audio system I have heard.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> I had heard it was pretty much the shizzle tonally speaking...but could not image or stage very well. And it had some balls to it too.


Someone misinformed you. The stage was excellent the imaging was the best I've EVER heard. You cold almost see the artists lips moving during a song.


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Someone misinformed you. The stage was excellent the imaging was the best I've EVER heard. You cold almost see the artists lips moving during a song.


The artists lips moving during the song has not a thing to do with imaging and placement. I will say you will hear stuff in songs you have not heard before, this van is VERY DETAIL, but the stage in not super wide and the stage depth in not in front of the van. I think the depth was just behine the pods on the dash.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

These are not the droids you are looking for.....



quality_sound said:


> Someone misinformed you. The stage was excellent the imaging was the best I've EVER heard. You cold almost see the artists lips moving during a song.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Keith Turner said:


> The artists lips moving during the song has not a thing to do with imaging and placement. I will say you will hear stuff in songs you have not heard before, this van is VERY DETAIL, but the stage in not super wide and the stage depth in not in front of the van. I think the depth was just behine the pods on the dash.


I would disagree Keith. If the image isn't stable and focused you'll never get that illusion. True, it wasn't the widest stage in the world but I thought it had pretty good depth. Agreed, not out in the radiator, but good IMO. I also agree that the detail is the van's strongest point.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Normally I'd have _something_ to reply with, but you just quoted my favortie movie ever so I got nothing.    



OldOneEye said:


> These are not the droids you are looking for.....


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

Good to see you on here KT. What H/U processor was this van using? I love what I see in it, and how it's set up, but no pictures of the front end.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Heres an interesting read from Paul over at CAE. I have to admit most points are pretty dead on especially the lack of attendees/exhibitors of CES...

http://www.cascadeaudio.com/blog/the_2008_CES_experience.htm

There are also a few more pics including that of Doug (CAE) and Jon the owner of the 'Magic Bus'. It appears that Paul is a bit camera shy.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was at Finals in 03 where they did the ROY award...but I don't remember Jon. What kind of car did he have back then?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

s2groove said:


> Good to see you on here KT. What H/U processor was this van using? I love what I see in it, and how it's set up, but no pictures of the front end.


Both are Alpine F#1...


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I can see it being incredible sounding tonally; you have probably 90% of the sound aimed directly at the listeners with no early reflections and using some of the tonally best speakers available, some of the best amps available, and one of the best sources ever made. It reminds me of a very high quality bookshelf speaker system. With some processing it should stage and image awesomely from at least one seat from speaker pod to speaker pod. But I wonder how it would do with two seat judging?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Chuck, it wouldn't do 2 seat judging.

Remember what people said about the passenger's side of Earl's old BMW? This is what you would have going on in this truck too.


----------



## Jeff Smith (Jun 6, 2006)

Keith Turner said:


> Some of you have listen to my Nissan truck and said that it was one of the best vehicle you had heard TONALY. Heck I also said that it was the best I have heard, until now  . The vehicle that now takes that prize is a White Dodge Sprinter Van that belongs to Jon Whitledge of San Diego, CA. I first heard this van at MR.MARV'S BBQ back in June of 07 and at that time I was very please. This year CES I was in the Zapcos booth and Jeff Smith and I were talking and he said to me that he had just heard the best vehicle he ever heard, so I said what was that??? He said the Sprinter Van. I said what Sprinter Van?? He replied, the Dynaudio van. I was like HE'S HERE WOW I HAVE TO GO LISTEN. Jeff said to late he's gone. So I went to Dyn's both to find out how I miss Jon. Well I get to the booth and Mic tell me that he is still here and to call Emilios. So I do, and find them back near the center hall. Man I am glad he was still there. We listen to a disc I made back in early 07. Jon and I had heard this disc in his van before, but this time it was heaven. The TONALY QUALITY of this van is just SICK. Smooth detail up front bass very nice. If I were to do anything to the sound I would maybe drop the subs maybe 1 db. The sound stage was ok with good depth. Now for the imaging I found it to be a bit to the left maybe and 8 out of 10, but hell who cares this van is off the hook. I tell you all this if you have a chance to listen to this van PLEASE do so. Jon is a great guy and will glad to give you a DEMO. WHAT YOU HEAR WILL OPEN YOUR EYES . This van is a great tool for any one in car audio to learn how true audio should sound, also I think that it is the closes thing to a true home audio system I have heard.


Yes I must admit that Jon's van is truly a audible orgasm if there ever was one. As I met this very humble man in the back parking lot at ces I was asked to give my honest opinion of what I thought. My first impression is that ok speakers in your face are going to be very near side bias and be very up close and personal. When I began to listen to the car the depth of the stage and width were both truly amazing but the realism/dynamics/tonality were undoubtly the best I've ever heard. Then I ralized that these are the older DYN MW150 & MD130 mid and tweet not the new esotar drivers OMG! Yes Keith's truck was know as the tonal monster, I always loved my own car for dynamics/realism. But after this listening experince as I walked back to the zapco booth thinking of scraping my personal project and starting over. But the dash locations are ideal, but impractical for most installs. But still Jon's thought process and over building techniques make his van a true icon in my mind. All I can say is, Jon is if I ever get the time to build another car again you need to watch your back. I'm coming for you! LOL


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks very nice wish i could get to hear it.


----------



## Keith Turner (May 28, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> I would disagree Keith. If the image isn't stable and focused you'll never get that illusion. True, it wasn't the widest stage in the world but I thought it had pretty good depth. Agreed, not out in the radiator, but good IMO. I also agree that the detail is the van's strongest point.


I never said that is wasn't stable and focused. The image wasn't in the center of the van nor the stage. That's it. The center image was about 8 out 10 left of center. With the way it sounds TONALY WHO THE HELL CARES about the center being a bit left. I DON'T!


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

those aluminum racks he is using cost a TON!!! We use them here at the Pete facility for dimensional managment purposes. Highly accurate and very straight.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Heres an interesting read from Paul over at CAE. I have to admit most points are pretty dead on especially the lack of attendees/exhibitors of CES...
> 
> http://www.cascadeaudio.com/blog/the_2008_CES_experience.htm
> 
> There are also a few more pics including that of Doug (CAE) and Jon the owner of the 'Magic Bus'. It appears that Paul is a bit camera shy.


That was a good read. Makes me really want to hear the van. Thanks.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Keith Turner said:


> I never said that is wasn't stable and focused. The image wasn't in the center of the van nor the stage. That's it. The center image was about 8 out 10 left of center. With the way it sounds TONALY WHO THE HELL CARES about the center being a bit left. I DON'T!


Maybe he made some changes. At the BBQ the center of the stage was right under the rearview mirror.  
But yeah, with as good as it is tonally I wouldn't care if the stage was pinned to the left.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What I can find amazing is that these old school, OLD motor design, nasty cheap poly cones mids with similarly old and outdated low tech tweeters could really sound good.

Flies in the face of what you would read and have made you believe after reading posts here.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

thehatedguy said:


> What I can find amazing is that these old school, OLD motor design, nasty cheap poly cones mids with similarly old and outdated low tech tweeters could really sound good.
> 
> Flies in the face of what you would read and have made you believe after reading posts here.


You continue to make the same assertions yet you stick around. STFU or leave. It's that simple.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> What I can find amazing is that these old school, OLD motor design, nasty cheap poly cones mids with similarly old and outdated low tech tweeters could really sound good.
> 
> Flies in the face of what you would read and have made you believe after reading posts here.


+1. As a self proclaimed bargain hunter, it's nice to know that you don't have to spend $1,000 on drivers to have a good sounding car....



just $4,000 on amps.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why when I have people like you who would miss me?

And it goes to show that the latest greatest whiz bang speaker is not needed to make incredible sound.

Maybe someday some of the drone here will realize that too.



bassfromspace said:


> You continue to make the same assertions yet you stick around. STFU or leave. It's that simple.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, but I'm sure you could find deals on those Genesis...they are on the used market semi regularly.

But other amps could be swapped in and still get wonderful results. The guy tuning has more of an impact than the amps you are using, and to some extent, the speakers too. 



speakerboy said:


> +1. As a self proclaimed bargain hunter, it's nice to know that you don't have to spend $1,000 on drivers to have a good sounding car....
> 
> 
> 
> just $4,000 on amps.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I was blessed with an ear that discerning. I guess it dosn't matter as long as it sounds good. Although it is good to see a competition worthy vehicle not using the latest/greatest/most expensive, this forum supports that thinking above all of the others that I have belonged to.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Truth be told, the majority of competition cars are not using the latest and greatest products. Some of the best ones going are not- Matt, Steve Cornell, Keith, and Kirk's cars are/were using the Scan 60000 tweeters, DLS (has won how many shows nationally and internationally?), Steve Cornell used Dyn midbasses, and Jon in the Sprinter has full on Dyns.

And old speakers can make serious music. Some of the most sought after compression drivers in home audio are from Western Electric and are from the 30s!

Dyns are excellent speakers, they are as a whole, my favorite low efficiency speaker brand.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Reading that last line I almost fell out  ... until I read the low efficiency part.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's true...have always loved me some Dynaudio speakers. If I weren't on the ID team, I would be using Dyn without a doubt. I had planned on using Dyns for the girl's comp car when/if I ever build it.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

I've heard the van at Marv's BBQ, then again at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest. First, Jon's done an AMAZING install. The attention to detail and overall fit and finish is perfect. Jon is the most soft spoken, humble guy I've met, and thus I'm writing to tell you how AWESOME his van is! It is the reference for bass resolution. The overall tonality is VERY nice, and there's seamless transitions between the speakers. What I found most interesting is that the white van parked outside RMAF, sounded as good as, if not better than the best rooms inside! Jon clearly deserves recognition for his hard work!

Hopefully Jon will come to RMAF again!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Bringing this back up with more info ..

www.whitledgedesigns.com

A bit more detail that can address some of the questions that were presented here.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Those have got to be the best door panels I have ever seen.


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

How does that subwoofer work? It has drivers facing each other seperated by 2". Is one passive, or are they 180° out of phase? hmmm...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

?

They are isobaric.



328iBMW said:


> How does that subwoofer work? It has drivers facining each other seperated by 2". Is one passive, or are they 180° out of phase? hmmm...


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> ?
> 
> They are isobaric.


I see. I just found this on wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isobaric_speakers

I don't see the benefit of isobaric in his application, but whatever works.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

$500k?! did I read that right?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Just wanted to bring this back up to let you guys know it has been confirmed by Emilios of Dynaudio that we will have "one of the best vehicles ever" as Don mentioned at the BBQ again this year!   In lieu of this we will also be adding Dynaudio as another GREAT sponsor and be sure to keep an eye out for the next raffle!  BTW, if there are any specific Dynaudio products that you guys would like to see raffled please let me know and I'll see what I can do!  BTW, this INCLUDES the new ESOTAR line  that can be seen here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33657&highlight=Esotar and maybe even one of the subs that have not even hit the market yet!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

um, yes marv, that would be marvelous. I'd waste another 21 dollars trying lol.


----------



## spyder78 (Jan 27, 2008)

I wish that I could hear what this sounds like. Any chances of coming to NY?


----------

